# Rear Frame Rusted Out At Rear Suspension Attachment Point



## VHNissan87 (Mar 25, 2011)

How's it going everyone, I just took the car in for inspection and got a rejection for this. Can any of you who have had this issue provide me with some information about how you took care of it, whether that was working on by it yourself or taking it in. Thanks in advance. 

'87 Nissan Maxima


----------

